# Super tricks for checking cold weather fishing hot spots with chicks and skin!!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

they are pretty calm for getting out of that water...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Another hole real close by I bet. I would not do that.:no:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Canadians. What else are they going to do in winter.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Its not as bad as you think..lol I just moved down here and still wearing shorts out fishing ..even at night... Get a lot of funny looks from people. I am sure after a couple years down here the cold will bother me.. It doesn't seem like winter to me..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And they got that Ontario Canuck twang going good too, LOL.


----------

